

Facebook launches Facebook Chat - jfornear
http://www.facebook.com

======
chrisbroadfoot
It's pretty sweet, but I don't spend enough time inside Facebook for it to be
really useful. I guess this is now an incentive to log in more regularly!

------
jfornear
This is way cool...

